# Appreciation Post



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

If you're not into long threads, then this one is definitely not for you.

For those who do, I would love to hear what you appreciate (and don't 😅) about your kitties!

I have had several cats in my lifetime, and I appreciate them all in different ways. But in this particular post, I want to talk about my 1 year old DSH, Stanley.

I adopted Stanley from a rescue organisation at 11 weeks old. The pet shop I go to actually doesn't sell 'bred' pets, if you get me. They work with said rescue and have displays with kittens, cats, puppies and dogs that need adopting. So Stan was an impulse buy. I came in to get dog food, saw him and fell in love. I took him home right then and there (after buying the shop out of kitten necessities).

I wasn't driving home alone, and he desperately wanted out of his box, so in a lapse of judgement he was let loose in the car. He sat on top of my headrest and watched the world go by for the entire journey.

Home now. There was no run and hide. He just instantly began strutting around and exploring. He found and used his litterbox within the first two hours. And that night, not a single cry. He slept with me, but occasionally I would wake up when he left, and could hear him scratching around in his litter or munching on some kitten kibble I'd left out. He always found his way back, but he never once cried that night.

I have two dogs (one small and one medium sized). I honestly can't remember getting him used to them. He hissed a little at first, but next thing I know he's crash tackling and chasing my larger dog around the enclosed patio they live in. They are all best of friends. I must add he is also obsessed with my goats and horses, though he tries to eat the chickens.

Fast forward, he now has to be on a harness when we go outside. There was no real adjustment period there either. He walks beside me if we are going somewhere he wants to go, or leads me there. If I want to go a different way, he flops down on the ground and refuses to move 😅

Forward a little more. I'm fostering a mama cat and her kittens. Oh no. How am I going to stop Stan from stressing and keep them separated so no fights occur? No need. All 8 cats (she had 7 kittens) get along fantastic and they have run of the house with Stan. The only need for separation is feeding time. We had a litterbox for mum and babies in their playpen, which they did use. But they also used Stan's and he has had no problems with it whatsoever, as long as I keep it clean for him.

So I appreciate Stanley for being so relaxed and easy to please. He really makes my life that much easier.

Pic for imagination


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Great story. He is definitely a special kitty


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> Great story. He is definitely a special kitty


Thanks! He definitely is. Would love to hear about yours!


----------



## SilverM00n (May 16, 2021)

I definitely appreciate my old kitty, Sarge. He’s gonna be 16 this year, and other then some teeth issues, he’s really healthy! He is my best friend, I had a really bad year in 2018, I would cry myself into a panic attack almost nightly and he would take his skinny old man body and lay himself, purring, in my lap. No matter how many times I yelled at him, called him bad, and in my worst moments- threw- him away from me he was always right back there. In my happy times he’s there, sitting in the door way or enjoying the treats he gets! He is the groomer of kitties, loves them all to bits and has become the, “mom figure” to our new young kittens, he grooms and play and sleeps and eats with them no problem. He is the first to greet me when I walk in the door, and more often then not the last thing I see when I leave. He is very smart and very proud! He is my angst filled little old man who I would take a bullet for any day of the week. He sleeps next to me in my bed and screams at me when he wants to leave my room. He just, loves me and I love him. Out of everyone in the house he chose me, I’m his human lol. Words can not describe how much I love that little demon. According to my mother, when I worked 2nd shift, my cat would literally memorize the time I would come home. At 830pm he would eat some food, use the litter box, and groom himself in our hallway. By 930 he was sitting on his little scratching box staring at the door, waiting. When my car would pull in he would perk up, and run to the door when he heard my voice so by the time I opened the door he was there. I would greet him and this would repeat everyday for almost 3 years. He is literally my little greeter. I love that cat to pieces!


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

SilverM00n said:


> I definitely appreciate my old kitty, Sarge.


Thank you for sharing! He sounds like an absolutely amazing cat, and I wish you many long years with him yet. Best of luck!


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

StanAndAlf said:


> If you're not into long threads, then this one is definitely not for you.
> 
> For those who do, I would love to hear what you appreciate (and don't 😅) about your kitties!
> 
> ...


Aw you have the life I dream of with all those animals!! Your story is great and wasn't long at all. My cat also refused to ever stay in the carrier in the car. Your story reminded me of my orange tabby (rip) she would always go to the floorboard in the car. It scared me, but was where she felt safe. Well one-time I had to move across country in a van packed to the cieling. She was in her carrier in the front seat. I went to pump gas tho, and when returned to the van found she had found a way to move the zipper and climb out. I couldn't believe it. She tunneled through all that crap and found a nook hiding spot on the floor. But I couldn't get to her. So for the next ten hours I drove totally freaked something would shift and crush her, but was little I could do. She eventually came out on her own when we got to the hotel. 😰 It was worrisome. After that I began keeping her on my lap when we drove. Better than floorboards. Thank you for sharing, I love animal stories. Yours sounds pretty rad 🙂


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

Thanks, definitely no such thing as boredom around here! Glad she wasn't hurt, she sounds like she was a very smart girl who knew how to get what she wanted.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Lol, that she was and she did. 😸


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

We were Coco's third meet&greet. Her foster-dad brought her over, she strutted out of the carrier with tail held high, said hello to me and my roommate, sniffed every inch of our house, helped herself to Kate's food-bowl, and decided she was staying. We agreed!


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

SilverM00n said:


> I definitely appreciate my old kitty, Sarge. He’s gonna be 16 this year, and other then some teeth issues, he’s really healthy! He is my best friend, I had a really bad year in 2018, I would cry myself into a panic attack almost nightly and he would take his skinny old man body and lay himself, purring, in my lap. No matter how many times I yelled at him, called him bad, and in my worst moments- threw- him away from me he was always right back there. In my happy times he’s there, sitting in the door way or enjoying the treats he gets! He is the groomer of kitties, loves them all to bits and has become the, “mom figure” to our new young kittens, he grooms and play and sleeps and eats with them no problem. He is the first to greet me when I walk in the door, and more often then not the last thing I see when I leave. He is very smart and very proud! He is my angst filled little old man who I would take a bullet for any day of the week. He sleeps next to me in my bed and screams at me when he wants to leave my room. He just, loves me and I love him. Out of everyone in the house he chose me, I’m his human lol. Words can not describe how much I love that little demon. According to my mother, when I worked 2nd shift, my cat would literally memorize the time I would come home. At 830pm he would eat some food, use the litter box, and groom himself in our hallway. By 930 he was sitting on his little scratching box staring at the door, waiting. When my car would pull in he would perk up, and run to the door when he heard my voice so by the time I opened the door he was there. I would greet him and this would repeat everyday for almost 3 years. He is literally my little greeter. I love that cat to pieces!


It's amazing how they know to wait for us..and the greetings are better than any human. I hope he has full health to the end of his days. I love to hear people express their willingness to do anything for their family member pets. It shows that unity, love and communication are interspecies. I wish you the best life with your cat.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> We were Coco's third meet&greet. Her foster-dad brought her over, she strutted out of the carrier with tail held high, said hello to me and my roommate, sniffed every inch of our house, helped herself to Kate's food-bowl, and decided she was staying. We agreed!


They know when they have chosen their humans.


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

That they do! They also know who they don't like, and are very clear about it, which I find hilarious...


----------

